# Some Sorted Ones Saxon And Beltime



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi hope this is the right forum for these ones if not i will post in another just let me know the right one...LOL

Saxon fully working excellent condition










Saxon fully working excellent condition










Beltime fully works but have an issue with the back not fitting correctly










Macy's (whoever that is) this works when it wants too


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

That takes me back, I owned a Macys like that.

Don't have a clue what happened to it, think the OIL chucked it out. 

It had the loudest alarm I'd ever heard.


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

I think Macys is a large department store in America.


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Herald Square, New York.

I find it depressing but both my daughters love the place.


----------



## danboy (Sep 14, 2011)

they are a bit differant


----------

